# submerging a clone in safer soap and neem oil



## communistcannabis (Aug 11, 2009)

hey gardeners,

here's the deal, i got 2 new strains from a fellow grower (i know i broke rule 1, to each their own) anyways my friend got these girls from another guy who has had spider mite troubles in the past. So i am being very cautious , i have both plants the safersoap/neem oil spray as a precaution, i've gone over the girls with a magnifying glass and don't see and sign of the little bastards, O btw these plants have been outside. So yesturday i cut a clone off the each plant and placed them in a jar with some water and quarantined them in the basement. I plan to go over them again today with the magnifying glass and spray them with neem oil again.


but to make a long story short could i dunk the whole clone in a bucket of safer soap and neem oil? or would it block the stem or kill the clone?

thanks cc


----------



## LuciferX (Aug 11, 2009)

communistcannabis said:


> hey gardeners,
> 
> here's the deal, i got 2 new strains from a fellow grower (i know i broke rule 1, to each their own) anyways my friend got these girls from another guy who has had spider mite troubles in the past. So i am being very cautious , i have both plants the safersoap/neem oil spray as a precaution, i've gone over the girls with a magnifying glass and don't see and sign of the little bastards, O btw these plants have been outside. So yesturday i cut a clone off the each plant and placed them in a jar with some water and quarantined them in the basement. I plan to go over them again today with the magnifying glass and spray them with neem oil again.
> 
> ...


I'd really like to know too, I was going to cut some and bring them inside too and bought some safer soap but wasn't sure if the fresh cuttings could take it or not...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah you can dip in neem oil but be sure to dilute the neem oil in warm water and adjust the ph... neem doesnt work as good if its not at a certain ph.. use einstien if possible.. insecticidal soap works also (safers is a great brand) spray plant untill heavy runoff on tops and undersides of the leaves .. repeat as directed..


----------



## communistcannabis (Aug 11, 2009)

ya maybe i won't submerge them, maybe just spray the shit out of them, thanks for the speedy replys


----------



## communistcannabis (Aug 12, 2009)

do you know what ph is needed for neem oil? i had not heard that


----------



## Little Tommy (Aug 12, 2009)

I found that spraying with a hard stream of water (rubbing all the leaf and stem material) and then submerging the clones in water/neem oil solution for about 1/2 hour before I make the final cut seems to work great.


----------



## communistcannabis (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for that, unfortunately i already sprayed them down hard core and looked them over with a magnifying glass and moved them into the aerocloner with my other girls, i'll hose them again in a few days as neem oil can double as a clone wax 

the plant the clones came from got the whole neem oil treatment for 2 weeks outside before the clone was cut, no spider mites have been seen, all this is a precautionary measure


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 12, 2009)

I've done it. Had no problems. Took care of the spider mites! The plant responded very well to it. Used Einstein neem oil, mixed/diluted it with warm water and dunked away.


----------

